# How to Change Logitech MX Revolution Battery



## siavashbabaei (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

I need to change my MX Rev's Battery, and it just seems stupid to send it back to Logitech. Anyway, I cannot seem to find a way to open it up, the only logical way seems to be to remove the bottom, but I fear that I might break it. Any suggestions?

Thanx


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

siavashbabaei said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to change my MX Rev's Battery, and it just seems stupid to send it back to Logitech. Anyway, I cannot seem to find a way to open it up, the only logical way seems to be to remove the bottom, but I fear that I might break it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanx


You're probably wondering why there is such a fast and furious return to your question. 
As to how the battery can be changed, from what I can see using the same mouse, we don't. 
This is the only thing I don't like about this mouse. One has gotta keep an eye on the indicators to make sure it doesn't go dead. I appreciate the other types where a battery (or two) can be inserted in once a year or so.
Therefore, if you're still sitting by your computer waiting for a reply, I'd suggest if you're going to keep it, send'er right back to Logitech.


----------



## masterwest (Aug 12, 2009)

Dont know how to change the battery, but must be able to as you can get a replacement here

 Logitech MX Revolution Battery


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Interesting no doubt, masterwest. Logitech says the battery cannot be changed, but now one is supposedly able to buy the battery. Either this is a neat scam or Logitech is off the rails regarding their own mice. Oh rats, I just remembered, I've got to charge mine. Thanks for the posting.

Logitech states that the battery in this particular mouse cannot be changed. That would be for two reasons in my reckoning.
a) that would cut into future sales of the mouse per se, although this argument doesn't hold much milk, I mean water
b) this futile attempt would finish up by the attempter calling in the local fire department to save his house and the peramedics because of acid burns.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

2007 thread closed as the user has not returned and no longer needs help with this matter.


----------

